# Chicagoland Orchid Fest - 2021!



## tomkalina (Jun 24, 2021)

The 2021 Chicagoland Orchid Festival is scheduled to be held the weekend of September 24- 26, 2021, and Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will once again have a sales table at the Orchids By Hausermann greenhouses in Villa Park, IL. Scheduled hours will be available as we get closer to the event. The 2020 Chicagoland Orchid Fest was cancelled due to COVID, so this will truly be special. Hoping to see some of our ST friends at this premier kick-off event ushering in the Fall orchid season in Chicago. Check out the Orchids by Hausermann website at www.orchidsbyhausermann.com for more information as plans develop.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 24, 2021)

...and this was our setup at Orchids By Hausermann in 2019.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2021)

I can't be there, but I wish all the vendors good sales and many customers.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 25, 2021)

Wish you could be there too Angela, but thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 20, 2021)

Looking forward to coming down on Friday!

Any other ST’ers planning on going?

Tom- it isn’t clear to me if they open at 8:00 a.m., or 10 a.m. The info said to “check back later.”


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi Patricia,

It is confusing, but the times for Hausermann's are 8am-5pm Fri-Sat, and 10am-3pm on Sunday. Hoping to see many STer's there! The Fox Valley Orchids sales area will be in the main showroom.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2021)

Have fun. I just got back from Chicago.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 24, 2021)

I attended Chicagoland in 2009. I bought some small Fox Valley seedlings that grew in to some amazing plants that are some of the best in my collection. Good memories.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 24, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> The 2021 Chicagoland Orchid Festival is scheduled to be held the weekend of September 24- 26, 2021, and Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will once again have a sales table at the Orchids By Hausermann greenhouses in Villa Park, IL. Scheduled hours will be available as we get closer to the event. The 2020 Chicagoland Orchid Fest was cancelled due to COVID, so this will truly be special. Hoping to see some of our ST friends at this premier kick-off event ushering in the Fall orchid season in Chicago. Check out the Orchids by Hausermann website at www.orchidsbyhausermann.com for more information as plans develop.


Oh man I don’t think I can get there!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 6, 2022)

Just a note to let you know we are having the 2022 Chicagoland Orchid Festival at Orchids by Hausermann in Villa Park, IL and Natt's Orchids in Naperville, IL on Sept. 22-25, 2022. Fox Valley will have a sales table at Hausermann's.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 6, 2022)

tomkalina said:


> Just a note to let you know we are having the 2022 Chicagoland Orchid Festival at Orchids by Hausermann in Villa Park, IL and Natt's Orchids in Naperville, IL on Sept. 22-25, 2022. Fox Valley will have a sales table at Hausermann's.


YAYYYYY


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2022)

Have a wonderful time and buy lots of Phrags. for me...send them to KY!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 7, 2022)

abax said:


> Have a wonderful time and buy lots of Phrags. for me...send them to KY!


C'mon up, Angela! The Chicagoland Orchid Fests have always been a great way to meet fellow ST'rs.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hopefully we will see you this year assuming our little one is up for the road trip.


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2022)

Are you going to make it to Chicagoland Eric? Come by and pick me up on the
way!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 12, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> Hopefully we will see you this year assuming our little one is up for the road trip.


Hope you guys can make it! It's never too early to introduce a child to orchid road trips......


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 13, 2022)

We are going to Dayton at the end of the month for mid-America or at least that's the plan.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2022)

abax said:


> Are you going to make it to Chicagoland Eric? Come by and pick me up on the
> way!


Maybe.


----------

